# Erstelle dein eigenes Album



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Buffies!

es ist ganz leicht ihr geht auf http://de.wikipedia....edia:Hauptseite , und klickt zufälliger Artikel.

 Der Artikel ist der Name des Sängers.


*Amanda Holden*
Nun klickt ihr nochmals zufälliger Artikel, das wird der Albumname 


*Ivan Sag*
Und noch 2 mal für die 2 Songs


*Salomon Corrodi*
und

*Damitz*

Daraus entsteht:


*Amanda Holden*
Album: 

*Ivan Sag*
mit den Songs:

*Salomon Corrodi*
und

*Damitz*
Und auf was für Ergebnisse kommt ihr?

Natürlich könnt ihr nochmals zufall klicken, den Namen in Google eingeben und unter Bilder suchen, für ein Album-Cover

Das Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Anna-Maria Gradante*

Album: 
*Ohnmachtsspiel*

mit den Songs:

*Unruhen in Belize 2005

*und

*Salmtal

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Wetzstein*

Albumtitel:
*Schachtelmorphem*

Mit den Songs:
*Folly*

und:
*Queen Anne Style*

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Medienparadigma
*
Album: 
*Wiener Film
*mit den Songs:

*Klimagerechtigkeit
*und
*Satistisches Landesamt

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Interpret:
*Quarantäne
*
Album: 
*Superkapazität*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]mit den Songs:
*VI. Armee-Korps
*und[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Schlacht am Rich Mountain*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
Cover*[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*:*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Irgendwie SAUCOOLES ALBUM XD*[/font]


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Standardwert
*
Album: 
*Klauck*


mit den Songs:
*Wouter Van Mechelen
*und
*Johann Karl Burckhardt**

Cover**:*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Bestattungsvorsorge*

Album:*
Bierbrauer*

Mit den Songs:
*Einsame Herzen*

und

*Supersampling*

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (4. Oktober 2010)

*Schloss Ohrada*

Album: 

*Herman-Hartmut Weyel*


mit den Songs:


*Lothar Meister I*

 und


*Wegpunkt-Projektion*

*
Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, irgendwie nichts spannendes 
*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2010)

*Interpret:* Theodric

*Album:* Milbitz

*Mit den Songs:* Verband der Bundeswehrfeuerwehren und Paiva

*Cover:*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

*Interpret:*

Arbeiteropposition

*Album:*

Wahlen zur Gesetzgebenden Versammlung der Goldküste 1956

*Mit den altbekannten Klassikern: *

'Hofsjökull' und 'Vorläufige Volksvertretung für Württemberg-Baden'

*Cover:*
*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*
*Instant Platin!


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Oktober 2010)

Flying Tiger Line (passt^^)

Democratici di Sinistra (passt auch)

Peter Griese
Pavol Deme&#353;

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
Bulthaupt

Album:
Uhler

Songs:
Hyunday S-Coupé
&
Alexander Kirsch

Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

*Interpret:* Territorialer Produktionskomplex

*Album: *Karl Schwämmlein

*Songs: *&#548; ; Intrain-Repeater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Bahnhof Rheine*
Album: 
*Viereckschanze Buchendorf*
mit den Songs:

*Dedekind-unendlich
*und

*Adams Township*

*Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Veith

*Album: 
*Blaufränkisch*

mit den Songs:

*Borgstrøm*

und

*Umse*


*Cover:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Interpret:
*Jazz Club Hannover
*(kein Witz das ist da echt rausgekommen )

Album:
*Monnerich

*mit den Songs:

*Alwin Boest

*und

*Yamaoka K&#333;tar&#333;*


Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elledar (9. Oktober 2010)

Interpret: Territorialer Produktionskomplex
Album Name: Sauraha
Songs: Venus Illustrations und Bouguerplatte

Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2010)

Interpret: Gertrudenkapelle (Oldenburg)

Album Name: Katutura

Songs: Heißer Draht ins Jenseits und Yannick Noah

Cover: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

*Interpret: *Bandee

*Album: *Narumi Kakinouchi

*Songs: *Bahnhof Sintra; Lambaesis

*Cover: *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

